# Wireless Mobile Phone Charger



## Bloke (May 10, 2016)

I've got a Galaxy S6  which I purchased about a year ago.

Very happy with it.

A friend recently brought me a Samsung Wireless Fast Charge Pad.

I'd see this accessory when I purchased the phone, but the manual said you needed a special cover, but it charges through my cheapy cover without having to take it out of the cover.

I use my phone for business and have it on my desk. Not having to plug it in and out of a charger is awesome.

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EP-PN920TWEGUS


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 10, 2016)

Love wireless charging!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (May 11, 2016)

I didn't think it would be that great until i got i got the charger....


----------

